# GCC Expert 24 Question



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys I am new at the vinyl thing and want to know how I can set up the cutter so that I am not wasting so much vinyl. I am wasting about 5 inches of vinyl every time I cut and I can't figure out why I can't set it to cut wider. I am only cutting about 12 - 15 inches it seems. The machine cuts incredibly well, but I need to figure this out. I am using the 20" rolls from Joto.

Thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

What program are you using to drive the cutter?


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm cutting straight out of Corel Draw....I have Great Cut, but have not used it yet


----------



## chinisup (Sep 25, 2007)

I am considering buying a GCC ex 24 and was wondering if I could ask a few questions? You sound impressed with the way it cuts? I hear one of the problem with these low end cutters is they don't exactly cut corners well - but tend to round them out - and have read that the straight lines can sometimes be jagged - was wondering if either of these is an issue for you?

As for your question you said you haven't used the plug-in that comes with the cutter - I would think that is where your problem lays - would try loading it up as I would assume setting the perameters would be in there....Just a thought. 

If I could I was wondering if I could ask one more question since you mention you use Corel - do you know which versions of Corel or Illust you have to use? I have an older version of Illust [I want to say 7 but may be a little older or newer] and have Corel linked in with my Corel DrawWINGS software - but that is all I have. Would I need to buy a new version of Illust? Or would the plug-in work with either of these programs? If anyone has the answer to this I would greatly appreciate the info.


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Question 1 - No this cutter does not round corners badly. I cut a Name plate for a guys jersey in the Paint Peel font if you know what that is and it came out incredibly well. 

I think you may be correct with the plug in, but I was told that I could cut directly from Corel and that is what I am familiar with so I am trying to stay in that program.

The last question I am not sure about, but I don't think that you can use the newest Corel (X5) yet, but Iam sure that GCC will fix that soon. Give GCC a call and they will tell you if your graphics program is supported.

Good Luck!


----------



## chinisup (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you so much - I appreciate the advice...I will give them a call - if I can use the version of Illust I have maybe I will go ahead and order two of them. Thanks....

In the meantime I look forward to hearing what the solution to your issue is since I may be buying two of these and would enjoy knowing the answer in case I run into the same problem.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you use the program that came with the cutter...(or probably in Corel)..you can rotate the image to print in the orientation you wish..ie..print one horizontal and maybe another vertical..etc


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

It may be that you do not have your page set up correctly in Corel, and be simply a placement issue. Double click on the "shadow" of the page in Corel, and click on Get Page Size From Printer.

This happened to me when I first began using this cutter. I noticed that my design would begin cutting at a different area then it was placed on my screen, and sometimes not cut everything.

Is your Error light blinking on the cutter?


----------



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes mine is doing the same thing.....It is flashing an error light and then stops cutting. Where should the vinyl be placed at when loading into machine .....I have been putting it in with the vinyl about even with the 1st roller on the right side if you are looking at the front of the cutter (the side where the control panel is).


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Git-Bit said:


> Yes mine is doing the same thing.....It is flashing an error light and then stops cutting. Where should the vinyl be placed at when loading into machine .....I have been putting it in with the vinyl about even with the 1st roller on the right side if you are looking at the front of the cutter (the side where the control panel is).


Your setting up of the media is fine as long as you have each pinch roller under a white marking area. Also make sure that you are around 1/4 of an inch away from each edge of the film.

It is more of a page setup issue in Corel Draw. Since the Expert 24 does not have an optic eye, it does not "know" how wide your media is.

You have to tell Corel how wide it is so that you can properly position what you are cutting.


----------



## chinisup (Sep 25, 2007)

I think I was right you do have to use the plug-in - go to GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer and scroll down to where they talk about the Great Cuts plug-in...This is what it says -

Step1: 
You *design* with CorelDRAW, Illustrator or Freehand and the GreatCut cutting module drives --> your GCC cutting plotter.

Step 2:
By *clicking* on the icon you activate the GreatCut cutting module. 

Then it lists the various thiings the module does....


----------

